# Crap the governments of our world are spreading



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

What Do I Do? | idontcarryaknife.org

First off the link above isnt spam or advertising, i hate it when people put garbage like that on our forums.
This is however a anti knife website from the uk. Do these stupid politicians not know anything? i use my knifes for anything from cutting a apple to setting up a camp.

if you people dont feel like clicking the link i took a section of what they belive and pasted it below. The text below comes from IDontCarryAKnife.org and is in no way my works

--If you know that somebody is carrying a knife, even if it's your friend, son, daughter, dad or uncle, you must understand that it is against the law. It doesn't make it right if your older brother or dad is doing it, it is still an offence to carry a knife and to use it.

Here are some tips and advice for what to do if you know that someone is carrying a knife;
•Never think you can talk to the person carrying a weapon to persuade them not to use it.
•If possible report the matter to the police straight away, don't think that you are grassing on your mate or loved one, you are potentially saving someone else's life.
•If you are living with the person who is carrying a knife, try not to annoy or irritate them as you don't know what they are capable of.
•DO NOT try to take the knife off a child, friend or loved one, as this may anger them and the situation may escalate and become uncontrollable.
•If you are confronted by somebody who is carrying a knife, try your best to walk away, don't run as you may fall over. And get to the safest place possible where there are other people around.
•Never believe you can reason or negotiate, walk away and report it to someone.
•Try to avoid situations and/or people that scare or bully you and report it.--

Anyway guy's thanks for your time lol

-Anthony


----------



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

And people wonder why I want to GTFO of this crappy country, well that right there is part of it.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

They should include a link to wankers anonymous on that site! :grin:


----------



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

Wallimiyama said:


> They should include a link to wankers anonymous on that site! :grin:


You my good sir are being saluted right now


----------

